# New Dwarf Gourami



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

His name is Garry he's very pretty but a bit shy at the moment 
I don't really know much about Dwarf Gourami's :-?

anyone got any tips on Dwarf Gourami care?

I'm going to feed him on NLS betta pellets and tropical fish flakes and freeze dried food would that be a all right diet for him? and his water will be at 77f. and he lives with tetras


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I have 2 Flames in my 29g along with 4 African Dwarf Frogs, Diet consists of frozen Mysis and/or Brine Shrimp, Bloodworms and pellets, PH is around 7.6-7.8 and water temperature is around 78 degrees.... Everyone seems happy and healthy...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Gourami's are Betta cousins! So basically the same care and attitudes although gourami's do appreciate bigger tanks haha. But the same holds true; no two males together, even 1 male 1 female is risky. But 1 is great to have in a sorority!

He looks young and fairly healthy ^_^


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually i think gourami are more social than bettas, although tank size has a lot to do with how many you can keep, also gender ratios are important too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It depends on the type of Gourami. Apparently Pearl Gourami's like to be with their own but Three Spot like their own company but can do well with a trio 1:2 M:F but needs a large enough tank or otherwise you'll end up with lots of chasing.

Dwarf's definitely are like Three Spots, they like being by themselves but don't mind the company of other fish as well. And besides it's extremely hard to find female Dwarves because they've all been injected with hormones to make them males because males sell better.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Gourami's are Betta cousins! So basically the same care and attitudes although gourami's do appreciate bigger tanks haha. But the same holds true; no two males together, even 1 male 1 female is risky. But 1 is great to have in a sorority!
> 
> He looks young and fairly healthy ^_^



Thank You so when he settles in will his appetite be as good as a betta?
also do gourami's become as tame as bettas or will he always be a bit shy?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Almost all fish will warm up to you eventually, my old DG would eat from my fingers ^_^ and then always try to "feel" my finger through the glass lol, it was so cute! So yes, they will settle in after a while and be pretty friendly and will eat the same stuff as Betta's if not more pellets. They will take flake as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like you have a female there. You may have to rename the fishy xD
She is very pretty. What size tank you have her in? It is recommended to keep them in a group or pair. If you can find a male drawf(you're lucky to find a female), pair him with her.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Really!??:question::shock: we were assured by the pet shop guy that garry was a male. how how do you tell he/she is a female? I have him in 20 imperial gallons which is 24 us gallons with 5 tetras and 6 harley quins 3 female guppies . he seems very settled in now I'm really nervous to get a another one in case they fight.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty sure that it's a female but they injected it with hormones to make male. The dorsal doesn't go out enough to be male but the anal fin looks pointed. But females would be more of a brown-ish color, not actually blue. So yes, Gary is a male....technically lol And no I wouldn't get another.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The fins are only used to determine the larger gouramis sex (and honey i have heard). Pointed versus rounded does not indicate male versus female for DGs. It looks very male to me, but there is a very slim doubt in my mind because of the apparent body shape. However, that could easily just be due to the camera angle and glass.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

^+1900000000


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Correct, the dorsal fin and body shape is used to sex gouramis.
This is a femalelink says male, but it is wrong)
http://www.ekmpowershop27.com/ekmps/shops/buriramphur/images/male-dwarf-gourami-5cm--500-p.jpg

And this is a male
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/phillipnbecky/dgourami.jpg

The most notable difference is the dorsal fin. The male's is more pointed and the female's is rounded.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Correct, the dorsal fin and body shape is used to sex gouramis.
> This is a femalelink says male, but it is wrong)
> http://www.ekmpowershop27.com/ekmps/shops/buriramphur/images/male-dwarf-gourami-5cm--500-p.jpg
> 
> ...


Both of those fish are males. As I said the dorsal fin being pointy or not has nothing to do with sexing dwarf gouramis. The females are not colorful. The dorsal fin ID is for the large species such as 3 spots and pearls and such.

He's a pic of a male and a female.

dwarf gouramis


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I really want one but I'm deciding to do a dwarf gourami with some tetras or a salt water with clownfish so many decisions @[email protected] anyone have any suggestions ???


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone??!!?!?!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

litelboyblu said:


> I really want one but I'm deciding to do a dwarf gourami with some tetras or a salt water with clownfish so many decisions @[email protected] anyone have any suggestions ???


if you make your own thread you'll get more attention


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks


----------

